# MÁNCORA y playas del norte peruano



## joska (Jan 7, 2010)

Hola a todos, aqui fotos de MÁNCORA y playas del norte peruano recopilado de distintas webs

Playa Zorritos en Tumbes


----------



## joska (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Hermosas las playas, sin duda un paraíso aún no tan explotado.


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

Buena recopilacion joska, deberias poner la fuente de donde sacaste las fotos.


con respecto a los caballos, creo que la muni dió una ordenanza prohibiendo el paseo con caballos por las playas por lo mismo que ensucian la arena; Asi que por favor si van a punta sal o mancora no alquilen los caballos, asi contribuiran a mantener limpio el lugar.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Buenas fotos!!!


----------



## lima~limon (Nov 6, 2007)

joska said:


>


Caballos? esos seran poney, o perros gordos, a lo mucho!


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Hermosa playa Mancora, veo que hay nuevos hoteles por lo visto el negocio anda viento en popa.

saludos


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Buenas fotos


----------



## joska (Jan 7, 2010)

la fuente es : http://www.vivamancora.com/dondedor.htm


----------



## joska (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

DE LUJO!!!


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Definitivamente necesito unas vacaciones en esas maravillosas playas!!!


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Es un paraìso Mancora!


----------



## lordPOLLITO (Nov 6, 2009)

muy linda mancora y esas casas si estan bonitas 

y mi comentario de anterior? 

me parece o aca no hay libertad de expresion 

salu2


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Que paja es mancora. Tengo q volver


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Interesante la inversión en el sector turístico playero, Mancora se presta muy bién para explotar ese segmento esperemos que se contunue en esa dirección.

saludos


----------



## Germinal (Nov 5, 2006)

Recuerdo haber ido hace 4 años y me parecio simpatico. Ahora lo veo mejor.


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

LO MAXIMO MANCORA MUY COOOOLLLLLL EN MIS ULTIMAS VACACIONES ^^


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

mas fotos porfavor!!


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

wow definitivamente es un destino a conocer en algún futuro viaje al norte... HERMOSOS lugares mostrados


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Bellísimas fotos de la playa; espero que algo se haga con el pueblo, la seguridad y el orden.


----------



## Pepe1014 (Mar 20, 2010)

Yo estuve en ese hotel de Zorritos en mi viaje de promo  la pasamos de la pm. Las playas del norte son buenísimas, es pura diversión.


----------



## Gustavo81 (Mar 25, 2010)

Pepe1014 said:


> Yo estuve en ese hotel de Zorritos en mi viaje de promo  la pasamos de la pm. Las playas del norte son buenísimas, es pura diversión.


 tienes razon son muy buenas y ni que decir del panorama que las acompaña cada verano


----------



## pedronia (Aug 1, 2006)

muy lindas playas


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

Mancora es lo mejor que hay!!


----------



## jisals (Jul 17, 2006)

darioperu said:


> Mancora es lo mejor que hay!!


El caribe es una zapatilla al aldo de estas playas:lol:


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

jisals said:


> El caribe es una zapatilla al aldo de estas playas:lol:


Tampoco tampoco, pero es una región un tanto monótona (aunque cuenta con fauna y flora llamativa) en comparación a la nuestra (teniendo en cuenta la abusiva cantidad de microclimas que tenemos).


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

*Colancita rica...*

Colán es nuestro Laguna Bitch: The Real Orange County :banana:...























































Fotos sacadas de Panoramio :cheers:.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Por fin conocí Máncora hace un par de semanas, el mismo pueblo no me gustó y la playa tampoco; pero luego me fui a otras playas que sí valen la pena realmente, pocitas y vichayito, excelentes.


----------



## FM64.45 (Sep 14, 2009)

Hola !

Yo hice mi internado rural en el Centro de Salud de Máncora en 1991, en esa época no había luz las 24 horas del día, sólo 6 horas (de 6 a 12), el pueblo tenía casas en su mayoría de barro y madera. El hotel más ficho era Las Pocitas, los pocos turistas eran tablistas. No llegaba ninguna señal de TV con nitidez, sólo la lluviosa señal del 5, luego hubo una parabólica ó sea una sola señal para todo el pueblo. El diario Correo de Piura llegaba en la tarde, El Comercio con un día de atraso.
La comisaría estaba integrada por seis efectivos que se la pasaban de los más relajado por la tranquilidad de Máncora. El comisario era el sub-oficial más antiguo.
Los bares abrían los viernes, sábado, domingo y lunes, los demás días los pescadores salían a trabajar.
Punta Sal era más solicitada y en Los Órganos estaba la Oxy petroleum company.
Por lo que he visto en los diferentes reportajes de TV y escritos Máncora a crecido desordenadamente, hay muchos hoteles (algunos de lujo como las fotos que se muestran en este thread), restaurantes, discotecas, etc. Hay un crecimiento económico pero la inseguridad también a aumentado. 
De todas maneras algún día regresaré a Máncora.

Saludos


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Preciosas playas para no solo veranear sino vivir largas temporadas !


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

La últimas vez que fui a Colán me quedé muy apenado por la desidia de las autoridades.



. 
Gracias que todavía existe Punta sal, porque mancora parece que va seguir la suerte de las playas los organos.


----------



## Sam Conor (Nov 7, 2009)

Deberían construir enormes hoteles por esta zona.


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

^^ No lo sé, uno de sus encantos es justamente que no es Cancún.


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

No tome muchas fotos de Colán pero subiré las pocas que logre tomar, mucha gente llega a pasar año nuevo a ese balneario, mucha diversión.


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Lindas tomas CHIMUCHIK de Colan,..Gracias por pstearlas!


----------



## Emederre (Nov 10, 2007)

Muy bonitas las fotos, espero ir pronto




Herbie Fully Loaded said:


> Colán es nuestro Laguna Bitch: The Real Orange County :banana:...
> 
> Fotos sacadas de Panoramio :cheers:.


Sólo lo de Laguna "BItch" no me quedo claro, jajaja

Slds.


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

^^ Laguna Beach era un _reality_ de MTV muy popular cuando aún estaba en el cole... El intercambio fue un juego de palabras que hice, ya que las protagonistas no eran muy "de su casa" que digamos .


----------



## slashtafuel (Jul 5, 2010)

alucinante buenas tomas locoo. 

Pero como dijo un forista por ahí mancora esta creciendo rápido y quizás ello aya contribuido a que se genere un poco de desorden.

Mancora y sus playas son bonitas, hay que aprovechar que aun es pequeño para desarrollar planes urbanísticos y demás mas serios.


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Colán sigue igualita a como la dejé en los primeros noventas.

saludos


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

^^^^^^ Esta muy descuidado, en la arena se encuentran muchos desechos. Y el agua no hace la diferencia


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Qué bien se ve Colán, dudé la última vez en ir allá o a Máncora, pero creo que la siguiente vez me daré una vuelta por Colán, ¿hay buenos hoteles ahí?


----------



## MiKeL1986 (May 19, 2007)

Mancora es una de las playas mas bellas del Peru, ahora no se comno se encontrara ahora que es ams famosa y en verano y para fiestas debe de estar full, ojala no se maltrate con el paso de tiempo por la cantidad de visitas que generalmente conllevan al deterioro de las playas sino la saben cuidar


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

Colan :drool: .


----------



## san juan trasjm (Jul 27, 2010)

BACAN MANCORA Y COLAN PLAYA SQUE DEBEN SER ACTIVA SPARA EL TURISMO MA SINVERSIONB EN INFRAESTRUCTURA Y CAMINOS Y HOSPEDAJES Y UNA BUNEA ATENCION QUE DELA GASTRONMOMIA NO HAY QUE PREOCUPARNOS APOYMEOS AMIGO A LA COMPETENCIOA CON CHILE EN PAISAJES NATURAKLES NO QUIEREN GANAR APOYEMOS EN PAISAJES NATURALES CHILE VS PERU NOS QUIEREN GANAR APOPYEMEOS AL PERU BIODIVERSO TODAS LAREGIUONES Y LOS USUSARIOS POR FA QUE NO NOS GANENE ESTA BATALLA


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Me llama la atención que las casas en Colán estén tan metidas al mar.


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

El Bajopontino said:


> Me llama la atención que las casas en Colán estén tan metidas al mar.


En algunas incluso en las noches tienes al mar bajo tus pies.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Tuve la oportunidad de conocer Mancora hace poco, para alguien que esta acostumbrado a las gélidas aguas del sur es especial, eso si corria un vientazo, la comida muy buena y los hoteles tambien, es un lugar triple B: bueno, bonito y barato, supongo que era por la temporada, aun asi hacia una calor...


----------



## Sam Conor (Nov 7, 2009)

Ojala que algun grupo empresarial ponga un centro comercial o un boulevard en Mancora sería genial.


----------



## Lightton (Dec 15, 2008)

_Para lo que era Mancora hace 10 años, un pueblo de pescadores sin tanta gente de mal vivir, es una lastima que todo lo bueno se haya perdido, recuerdo en mi viaje el ano pasado no soportamos ni una noche mas, ya que el centro estaba llena por la noche de muchos bandoleros entre peruanos y extranjeros que daba mala impresion de lo que fue, claro hoy en dia tambien se ha llenado de hoteles buenos y de los malos, que solo se aprovechan de los turistas, no todos pero muchos lo digo por experiencia, lo que me encanto del norte fue Zorritos, en donde todavia se conserva lo tipico y lo tradicional de un pueblo._


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

Para la gente que verdaderamente quiere relax puede ser un poco estresante, pero para la gente que busca diversiòn aventura yo pienso que esta en algo Màncora, no por nada se ha hecho su fama..


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

*Máncora ha empeorado*



JmC3dmodelator said:


> Para la gente que verdaderamente quiere relax puede ser un poco estresante, pero para la gente que busca diversiòn aventura yo pienso que esta en algo Màncora, no por nada se ha hecho su fama..


Máncora se ha convertido en una "parada" al pie de la carretera: ambulantes, comercios formales e informales, mototaxis, gente que le pide plata a los visitantes, malandros, fumones, borrachos, delincuencia en aumento, etc .... por otro lado el ornato ha mejorado, cada vez hay más hoteles (entre buenos y malos) y se nota que la calidad de vida ha mejorado para muchos.

Máncora pudo tener un crecimiento ordenado y ser 100 veces mejor a lo que es ahora .... pero la decidia de sus autoridades permitió que crezca sin control.


----------



## Lightton (Dec 15, 2008)

_Cierto lo que dice Tyrone, mancora crecio sin control, solo vieron el dinero de la inversion y basta del resto no, han planificado nada, una lastima lo mejorcito se fue a la ruina, no es nada de lo que fue, que triste realidad._


----------



## capullana (Sep 1, 2010)

Piura y Tumbes tienen las mejores playas del Perú!!


----------



## novascorpius (Nov 29, 2008)

Yo me quedo con ZORRITOS es mi lugar favorito , Mancora deveria tener mas inversion , mucho mas que Asia , pero ni la iniciativa nace de sus autoridades ,finalmente no m gusto .


----------



## capullana (Sep 1, 2010)

A MANCORA LE FALTA MAS INVERSION, MAS ORDEN Y MAS LIMPIEZA... TIENE MUCHO POTENCIAL... PORQUE QUE LA VERDAD ES QUE CUANDO LLEGAS A MANCORA NO ES TODO BONITO.


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

fotos!


----------



## onechann (Oct 8, 2010)

Fotos


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

onechan, antes de postear verifica la fecha de los threads.

Se ha repetido miles de veces que por favor no revivan temas viejos si no van a aportar en nada a ellos.


----------

